# Seiko Bullhead



## Ser (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi there from Greece.I am Stergios and i am very happy to be here.My Seiko watch is this a Bullhead automatic chronograph.A nice watch from 70s.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice watch Ser,

I like those bullheads a lot - nearly pulled the trigger on one a while back.

Dec


----------



## Ser (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks my friend,i wish you to have one soon :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there,

Nice watch, love the 6138's, & welcome to









Cheers Martin


----------



## Ser (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks my friend Martin.I have more photos from Bullhead,and i am going to post them as soon as possible.The 6138 movement is one of my favorite ever.

Ser


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

its one of the seiko clan that i have never owned but may do one day


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Love the Bullhead would never sell mine.Try it on a rally leather.


----------



## Ser (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks.I have never worn it a rally strap.I am going to try it :wink2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 8, 2011)

Some more pictures.













Ser


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Love to bullhead :thumbsup:

but...



>


Who's the girl in the top left?!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sparrow said:


> Love to bullhead :thumbsup:
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


How sad am I - I didn't notice the girl as I was watch gazing

Both very nice though!


----------



## Ser (Aug 8, 2011)

Hahaha,the girl is a Greek singer,Eva Milli.But the watch makes the difference :thumbup:


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

I could swear I read somewhere this movement benefits from the chrono being left running.


----------

